# Resolved - Problem with Citibank Virtual Account Numbers



## mberg75 (Feb 9, 2014)

There is a closed thread about problems with Citibank Virtual Account Numbers. I had a problem with the downloaded version where it opened a blank popup but then hung. I resolved this problem by configuring Adobe Flash Player to allow it to ask me whether or not to allow a site to save information on the computer as opposed to blocking all sites from doing so. I believe this is the flash player compatibility problem rather than needing to use older versions as discussed in the closed thread.


----------

